
New York City could be the biggest winner of tech’s West Coast exodus - ghobs91
https://venturebeat.com/2018/11/08/new-york-city-could-be-the-biggest-winner-of-techs-west-coast-exodus/
======
cimmanom
Universities training tech talent won’t help Midwest cities all that much if
all the developers decamp for the coasts immediately upon graduation anyway.

------
KiDD
Ya because moving everything to the next most expensive city to live in makes
sense...

